# Ist euch dieser Fehler in Marvels Doctor Strange 2 aufgefallen?



## Icetii (27. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ist euch dieser Fehler in Marvels Doctor Strange 2 aufgefallen?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ist euch dieser Fehler in Marvels Doctor Strange 2 aufgefallen?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nullblie (27. Juni 2022)

Viel mehr würde mich interessieren, was aus dem Käsebrötchen aus dem ersten Doctor Strange geworden ist ...


----------



## Calewin (28. Juni 2022)

Weiß nicht…mir hat der 2. Teil nicht sonderlich gefallen.
Raimi hat auch schon mal bessere Zeiten gehabt.


----------



## s3dr1ck (28. Juni 2022)

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass der ganze Film ein Fehler ist. Wurde mega gehyped und das was ich gesehen habe war echt enttäuschend. Der Film war ein Feuerwerk billiger Effekte und ansonsten irgendwie nur eine leere Hülle. Das ganze Dr. Strange Flair blieb völlig auf der Strecke und der Film hat mich 0 abgeholt. Bin beim ersten Anlauf eingeschlafen und mir ist dann 2 Tage später eingefallen, dass ich den ja noch garnicht zu ende gesehen habe. Sowas passiert mir nichtmal mit mittelmässigen Serien-Episoden. Und dass Raimi seine düstere Handschrift hinterlassen haben soll, ist mir nicht aufgefallen. An vielen Stellen war es einfach nur albern und die Multiversum-Szenen, wo Strange durch die Dimensionen fällt und teilweise im Comic-Stil animiert ist, sind zum fremd schämen. Sowas würde in eine Simpsons-Folge passen, aber doch nicht zu Dr. Strange. Hätte mir für das Thema mehr Substanz gewünscht und keine billige Effekthascherei mit 12-jährigen als Zielgruppe. RIP Dr. Strange =(


----------



## devilsreject (28. Juni 2022)

Weiß garnicht warum man überhaupt Dr. Strange hat bemühen müssen, letzlich dreht sich der Film doch ohnehin nur um ein junges Mädchen zweier Mütter welches die Fähigkeit besitzt durchs Multiversum zu reisen. Und dann natürlich noch die Wanda Story die wohl hiermit einen Abschluß gefunden hat. 

Das Multiversum welches als Ptenzial angepriesen wurde finde ich noch viel verwirrender, dort gibt es kaum noch einen Anhaltspunkt an dem man sich orientieren könnte. Wie schon Marvel Eternals geht auch das Multiversum komplett an meinem Interesse vorbei.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2022)

Also verstehe ich das richtig, in den Iron Man / Avengers Filmen steht der Avengers Tower dort, wo in Wirklichkeit ein anderes Gebäude steht, der MetLife Tower. Und in Strange 2 kann man in der Skyline besagten MetLife Tower sehen.

Wer behauptet eigentlich, dass der Avengers Tower an dessen Stelle steht und die nicht nur den Vorplatz für die Szenerie in den Avengers Streifen haben wollten? Vielleicht steht der Avengers Tower in Wirklichkeit völlig woanders.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2022)

Das beste an Dr. Strange 2 war der Gastauftritt von ...



Spoiler



Bruce Campbell!


----------



## Phobinator (28. Juni 2022)

Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen... das war echt STRANGE


----------



## Phone (28. Juni 2022)

Der ganze Film ist ein Fehler, sehr bedeutungslos.
Die Story ist langweilig, das kleine Mädchen ist wieder mal für die quote und der Stern der als Portal fungiert ist mehr als affig.
NO Way Home war ja schon richtig Sinnfrei und frei von jeder Logik und die führen es wohl so weiter.

Man merkt dass der ursprüngliche Plan nur bis Endgame ging und nun wird sich  Müll aus den Fingern gezogen.


----------



## MarcHammel (28. Juni 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Der ganze Film ist ein Fehler, sehr bedeutungslos.
> Die Story ist langweilig, das kleine Mädchen ist wieder mal für die quote und der Stern der als Portal fungiert ist mehr als affig.
> NO Way Home war ja schon richtig Sinnfrei und frei von jeder Logik und die führen es wohl so weiter.
> 
> Man merkt dass der ursprüngliche Plan nur bis Endgame ging und nun wird sich  Müll aus den Fingern gezogen.


Ich hab es schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: 

Der Film wirkt auf mich nicht durchdacht und teilweise auch gehetzt. Als Serie, in der die Thematik und auch die Figuren mehr Zeit zur Entfaltung haben, hätte der Film wohl deutlich besser funktioniert.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2022)

Dr Strange 2 hatte das Problem das er wie viele andere filme während der pandamie zeit umgeschrieben wurde und szenen neugedreht wurden.

Hauptstory Akt von Dr Strange 2 hätte durch die Dialog innerhalb von 10 minuten geklärt werden gekonnt.



Spoiler: spoiler



Dr Strange zu Wanda: Du weisst das deine Kinder nicht echt waren und du neue Kinder haben kannst wenn du einen Mann findest ?



dr strange 2 ist nicht schlecht - er ist besser als eternals und shang chi für mich

Sie haben halt extreme startprobleme für die Post Infinity Saga und anders als bei Phase 1 - 3 hat noch viele serien zum anschauen damit man alles versteht und die sind nur bei disney+






						Marvel Cinematic Universe: Phase Four - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Phase 4 wurde auch sehr oft verschoben und mehr serien als filme werden für produziert


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Juni 2022)

Moin.
Puhh bis jetzt sieht es so aus als wäre die ganze Phase 4 eine einzige Ansammlung von "Cringe" wie die Jugend von heute wohl zu sagen pflegt.
Vor allem haben die Filme der Phase 4 wohl die Aufgabe, den Hauptcast bzw. die Hauptfiguren in den Hintergrund zu rücken, was meiner Meinung nach ein schwerer Fehler ist.
"Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness" hätte wohl auch "America Chavez vs. Wanda" heißen können mit Gastauftritt: Dr. Strange
Bei Thor sieht es wohl auch nicht besser aus... "Jane Foster & The Guardians of the Galaxy" Gastauftritt: Thor.
Ja ich versteh ja auch, daß die Leute älter werden, Verträge auslaufen und so mancher Schauspieler einfach nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit keinen Bock mehr hat.
Aber dann macht man eine Pause, baut komplett "neue" Charaktere auf (also einfach welche aus den Comics nehmen) oder führt alte Figuren die noch nicht vorkamen ein, mit frischen Schauspielern.
Oh und ja, da gibts noch einige aus der A-Riege, da muß man nicht auf dem Wühltisch die C-Riege rausziehen, nur weil sie besser in die gewünschte Ideologie passen - aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Also so wie She Hulk mit eigener Serie, die zu befürchtende Umsetzung mal außen vor gelassen.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Das beste an Dr. Strange 2 war der Gastauftritt von ...


Dein Wort in Marvels Ohr...


----------



## huenni87 (29. Juni 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht warum man überhaupt Dr. Strange hat bemühen müssen, letzlich dreht sich der Film doch ohnehin nur um ein junges Mädchen zweier Mütter welches die Fähigkeit besitzt durchs Multiversum zu reisen. Und dann natürlich noch die Wanda Story die wohl hiermit einen Abschluß gefunden hat.
> 
> Das Multiversum welches als Ptenzial angepriesen wurde finde ich noch viel verwirrender, dort gibt es kaum noch einen Anhaltspunkt an dem man sich orientieren könnte. Wie schon Marvel Eternals geht auch das Multiversum komplett an meinem Interesse vorbei.



Ich fand ja die Nummer rund um Wanda echt schwierig. Klar macht es Sinn wie sie sich entwickelt hat, aber man kriegt ja jetzt schon echt Probleme die Charaktere noch zu verstehen wenn man nicht alles gesehen hat. Ohne die Serie Wandavision ist der plötzliche Wandel des Charakters nämlich für den Zuschauer nur schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Calewin (29. Juni 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich fand ja die Nummer rund um Wanda echt schwierig. Klar macht es Sinn wie sie sich entwickelt hat, aber man kriegt ja jetzt schon echt Probleme die Charaktere noch zu verstehen wenn man nicht alles gesehen hat. Ohne die Serie Wandavision ist der plötzliche Wandel des Charakters nämlich für den Zuschauer nur schwer nachzuvollziehen.


Richtig, das sehe ich auch so.
Finde es fragwürdig, einen Charakter als einen der zentralen Punkte in einem Film zu haben, dessen Wandel oder Entwicklung ohne Kenntnis einer Serie, die auf einem Bezahl-Abo-Dienst läuft, kaum nachzuvollziehen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich fand ja die Nummer rund um Wanda echt schwierig. Klar macht es Sinn wie sie sich entwickelt hat, aber man kriegt ja jetzt schon echt Probleme die Charaktere noch zu verstehen wenn man nicht alles gesehen hat. Ohne die Serie Wandavision ist der plötzliche Wandel des Charakters nämlich für den Zuschauer nur schwer nachzuvollziehen.


Ich denke auch dass sich Disney/Marvel keinen Gefallen damit tut wichtige Story-Fetzen in Serien auszulagern die fürs Verständnis von Filmen wie eben Strange 2 immens wichtig sind. Einerseits kann ich verstehen dass versucht wird das MCU auch auf Serien-Ebene so stark zu verflechten, andererseits müssen die Kinofilme trotzdem so funktionieren dass sie nicht von anderen Formaten zu stark abhängig werden. Es reicht doch schon dass die Filme selbst bereits eine deutliche Verbindung zueinander haben.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2022)

Ja Moment ... es war aber schon immer wichtig all die Filme, am Anfang auch schon Serien: Agents of Shield, gesehen zu haben damit das große Ganze verständlich(er) ist bzw. wird.

Außerdem finde ich das einen guten Schachzug von Disney+ ... denn die Serien sind wirklich qualitativ hochwertig und gut produziert.


----------



## Calewin (29. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja Moment ... es war aber schon immer wichtig all die Filme, am Anfang auch schon Serien: Agents of Shield, gesehen zu haben damit das große Ganze verständlich(er) ist bzw. wird.
> 
> Außerdem finde ich das einen guten Schachzug von Disney+ ... denn die Serien sind wirklich qualitativ hochwertig und gut produziert.


Ja, das wurde ja auch schon mehrfach gesagt, dass es wichtig ist oder zumindest ratsam.
Aber gut finden muss man es nicht. Auch wenn die Gründe aus Disney-Sicht nachvollziehbar sind.
Wenn ich persönlich Wanda Vision nehme…hätte es sehen können, weil ich ein Abo habe, aber ich bin regelmäßig eingeschlafen dabei. Also hab ich abgebrochen.
Geschweige denn, wie es allen geht, die eben kein Abo haben. 
Über die Qualität der Serien kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung sein…Ich finde, sie besitzen weder eine nennenswerte Qualität, noch sind sie sonderlich gut produziert…Stangenware.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja Moment ... es war aber schon immer wichtig all die Filme, am Anfang auch schon Serien: Agents of Shield, gesehen zu haben damit das große Ganze verständlich(er) ist bzw. wird.


Inwieweit sind z. B. Agents of Shield oder Agent Carter für die Filme wichtig? Hatte bis jetzt (einschl. Shang-Chi + No Way Home, Eternals muss ich noch nachholen) nicht das Gefühl dass ich da was verpasst hätte.


----------



## huenni87 (29. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja Moment ... es war aber schon immer wichtig all die Filme, am Anfang auch schon Serien: Agents of Shield, gesehen zu haben damit das große Ganze verständlich(er) ist bzw. wird.
> 
> Außerdem finde ich das einen guten Schachzug von Disney+ ... denn die Serien sind wirklich qualitativ hochwertig und gut produziert.



Aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. Man kannte vielleicht mal einen Nebencharakter nicht oder wusste eine Anspielung nicht zu verstehen. Das aber ein ehem. beleibter Avenger nun plötzlich komplett frei dreht und über Leichen geht weil sie zu Ihren evtl. eingebildeten Kindern will, lässt sich sicherlich nur schwer einordnen wenn man Wandavision nicht kennt. Da hilft auch der kurze Abholer am Anfang nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Inwieweit sind z. B. Agents of Shield oder Agent Carter für die Filme wichtig? Hatte bis jetzt (einschl. Shang-Chi + No Way Home, Eternals muss ich noch nachholen) nicht das Gefühl dass ich da was verpasst hätte.


Agents of Shield hat damals, jedenfalls die ersten Staffeln, exakt zwischen den Filmen gespielt und hat eben ne Menge über Shield, Coulson, Hydra vermittelt. Dazu gab es erweiterte Erklärung von Charakteren, die im Film nur kurz angesprochen wurden, z.B. Gideon Malick und seine Familiengeschichte bzw. Hintergründe etc.pp.

WandaVision hat wiederum die Zeit nach Endgame und dem tragischen Verlust von Vision aufgegriffen und war, für Strange 2, deutlich wichtiger zum Verständnis als Agents of Shield.

Bzgl. WandaVision: ich muss auch sagen, das ich zwei Anläufe gebraucht habe um mit der Serie klar zu kommen weil ich die Aufmachung, 4:3 und schwarz/weiß, nicht ganz verstanden habe und erst dachte: WTF. Was für ein Scheiss. Aber wie alle Serien auf Disney+ benötigt die Serie ein wenig Zeit um in die Gänge zu kommen und ist dann aber ziemlich spannend und sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Agents of Shield hat damals, jedenfalls die ersten Staffeln, exakt zwischen den Filmen gespielt und hat eben ne Menge über Shield, Coulson, Hydra vermittelt. Dazu gab es erweiterte Erklärung von Charakteren, die im Film nur kurz angesprochen wurden, z.B. Gideon Malick und seine Familiengeschichte bzw. Hintergründe etc.pp.


Mag ja sein, aber die Agents, Hydra etc. haben nach Winter Soldier kaum noch eine Rolle auf Filmebene gespielt, sind also zu vernachlässigende Details.


Rabowke schrieb:


> WandaVision hat wiederum die Zeit nach Endgame und dem tragischen Verlust von Vision aufgegriffen und war, für Strange 2, deutlich wichtiger zum Verständnis als Agents of Shield.
> 
> Bzgl. WandaVision: ich muss auch sagen, das ich zwei Anläufe gebraucht habe um mit der Serie klar zu kommen weil ich die Aufmachung, 4:3 und schwarz/weiß, nicht ganz verstanden habe und erst dachte: WTF. Was für ein Scheiss. Aber wie alle Serien auf Disney+ benötigt die Serie ein wenig Zeit um in die Gänge zu kommen und ist dann aber ziemlich spannend und sehr gut gemacht.


Ganz genau. Nun sind wir am Punkt angelangt wo man nicht mehr so einfach ohne Vorwissen in Strange 2 reinschauen kann ohne das eine oder andere Mal ein großes "HÄH?!" im Raum steht. Das macht Phase 4 in meinen Augen automatisch schwieriger, Phase 1-3 haben in dieser Hinsicht besser funktioniert.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber die Agents, Hydra etc. haben nach Winter Soldier kaum noch eine Rolle auf Filmebene gespielt, sind also zu vernachlässigende Details.


Watt?  

Natürlich spielt Agents jetzt keine Rolle mehr, die Serie wurde vor einigen Jahren beendet ... aber darum ging es doch gar nicht.

Natürlich muss man Agents zeitlich so betrachten wie es veröffentlicht wurde und selbst da hat es "nur" in Amerika Sinn gemacht.



> Ganz genau. Nun sind wir am Punkt angelangt wo man nicht mehr so einfach ohne Vorwissen in Strange 2 reinschauen kann ohne das eine oder andere ein großes "HÄH?!" im Raum steht. Das macht Phase 4 in meinen Augen automatisch schwieriger, Phase 1-3 haben in dieser Hinsicht besser funktioniert.


Taschentuch? 

Ich persönlich finde es gut, wenn Disney jetzt div. Medien und Ansätze verfolgt um ein großes Ganzes zu bilden. Übrigens, nicht ganz so wichtig wie WandaVision, dennoch passend: What If ... ist auch sehr empfehlenswert für Strange 2. 

Just sayin!


----------



## huenni87 (29. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Watt?
> 
> Natürlich spielt Agents jetzt keine Rolle mehr, die Serie wurde vor einigen Jahren beendet ... aber darum ging es doch gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Für Fans die auch die Serien schauen ist mehr Kontext und Info klasse, zumal die Serien, wie du ja sagst, auch auf dem Niveau der Kinofilme produziert werden. Auf der anderen Seite brauchen sie sich aber dann nicht wundern, wenn die Filme in Zukunft weniger Massenpublikum ansprechen weil der 0815 Kinozuschauer ohne Disney+ Abo die Verbindung nicht mehr versteht und deswegen für sich entscheidet, dass der Film Rotz ist.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2022)

Absolut richtig und leider fand ich Strange 2 trotz (!) meines Backgrounds eher mau, meine Frau stand vor dem gleichen Problem wie "ihr", sie kannte WandaVision auch nicht.

Fairerweise muss man sagen das die letzten Marvel-Filme, die ich gesehen habe, mehr oder minder mau waren. Chang Chi ganz schlimm, Eternals unterdurchschnittlich ... No Way Home war okay, aber IMO nicht so gut wie die ersten zwei Filme mMn.

Mir scheint, dass Endgame wirklich der Zenit der Marvel-filme war.


----------



## Calewin (29. Juni 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> …weil der 0815 Kinozuschauer ohne Disney+ Abo die Verbindung nicht mehr versteht und deswegen für sich entscheidet, dass der Film Rotz ist.


Auch meine Vorkenntnisse haben den Film leider nicht besser gemacht. 😉


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2022)

Agents of Shield, Runaway, Agent Carter, X - Men Filme, Wolverine Filme, Fantastic Four, Fantastic Four reboot, Netflix Daredevil, Netflix Kingpin und paar andere wurden offiziell von Disney in den "Legacy content" verschoben.

Sie haben nix mit der "Endgame Phase" zu tuen. Die Lore gilt als "Varianten im Multiverse" wenn sie neue ideen brauchen.









						Marvel Explained: Agents of SHIELD, Mockingbird, & MCU Canon
					

Now that the MCU is finally merging its movies and series, it's hard to know where Marvel's 'Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.' series fits into canon.




					www.belloflostsouls.net
				











						Ist „Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.“ aus dem MCU Canon geflogen? Änderungen an Disney+ deuten darauf hin! • Superhelden News
					

Disney+ in Brasilien, neben anderen Nicht-US-Märkten, verschiebt die Serie "Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D." in den sog. "Marvel Legacy" Bereich, was darauf hindeutet, dass die Serie jetzt nicht mehr zum MCU Canon gehört!




					www.superheldenfilme.net
				












						Das "Arrowverse" in chronologisch richtiger Reihenfolge ansehen
					

Ich werde dir in diesem Artikel zeigen, in welcher Reihenfolge man das Serienuniversum von The Flash und Co. ansehen kann. Die Liste wird wöchentlich aktualisiert.




					www.moviepilot.de
				




Disney versucht nach Endgame mit ihren Serien neben den Kinofilmen das Arrowverse zu kopieren das in der USA erfolgreich im KabelTV und Streaming läuft


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Juni 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es gut, wenn Disney jetzt div. Medien und Ansätze verfolgt um ein großes Ganzes zu bilden. Übrigens, nicht ganz so wichtig wie WandaVision, dennoch passend: What If ... ist auch sehr empfehlenswert für Strange 2.


Ich weiß nur eines als in meinen jüngeren Jahren massiver Marvel-Leser:
Viele Köche verderben den Brei sprich im Falle von Marvel - jeder Autor hat sein Ding gedreht und man dachte auch "hey da ist jemand dahinter der das alles leitet".
Nein dem war nicht so, denn die späteren Marvelgeschichten waren eine einzige riesige verquirrlte Ansammlung von chaotischen und widersprüchlichen Stories, sich andauernd verändernder Superkräfte, unverständlicher Entscheidungen und das alles wurde dann immer mit "ist Multiversum" weggewischt.
Auch da war schon regelrecht Pflicht einen halben Almanach durchzulesen, um auch nur ansatzweise den Überblick über das große Ganze zu behalten, das machte irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr sondern war eigentlich nur noch mühselig.
Da gibts dann dutzende alternative Versionen, die natürlich auch untereinander agieren, um dann den Blödsinn irgendwie zusammenzuführen bzw. zu beenden gibts dann so etwas wie die Secret Wars Reihe.
Mit dem "What If" Quark, haben sie schon wieder angefangen ihre alten Fehler herauszukramen und das ganze auch noch ins generelle MCU mit einfließen zu lassen.
Das Verquirllen der ganzen Serien zusammen mit den Filmen ist einfach ein abzusehender Clusterfuck der mit der Phase 4 langsam Fahrt auf nimmt.
Disney/Marvel muß sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die Leute einfach irgendwann komplett abspringen, weil sie einfach nicht mehr durchblicken.
Alle Serien und Filme vorher zu schauen, um Durchzublicken, wird vielen das Geld zu schade sein oder die Zeit zu knapp.
Allein mit den Fans macht man nicht den Umsatz an den Kino bzw. Streaming Kassen.


----------

